
Tellina: Translate natural language into bash commands (built with TensorFlow) - satvikpendem
http://www.tellina.rocks
======
comex
Interesting idea. But as of right now, the recently submitted queries shown on
the right almost all have wrong answers. For instance:

> Change jdk default version
    
    
        cd $( which oracle | xargs -I {} dirname {} )
    

> change the first character of every filename in this directory to "z"
    
    
        find z -type d -exec chown z {} \;
    

> count number of lines in a file
    
    
        wc -l $( wc -l )
    

> ping google.com every 5 seconds
    
    
        find . -name "*.com" | xargs -I {} tar -c -v -f google.com {}

~~~
callmekit
Doesn't seem to work at all, just some random potentially dangerous guessing:

> what the day it is?
    
    
      find /home -type d -name "apt" -exec rm -f {} \;

~~~
zarathustreal
Just out of curiosity, what were you expecting as output to that string of
words? I think Tellina is only targeting natural sentences where the structure
makes sense. Even I, a human being, have no clue what the response is supposed
to be

~~~
klyrs

      date +%D
    

... or at least ... nothing involving rm -f at all

------
andrepd
Natural language + bash is truly a cursed combination.

~~~
gruez
agreed. can't wait until I accidentally rm -rf * because I hit an edge case.

------
kthakore
Great work! Just wanted to note that sql or input sanitizing is missing:

[http://kirin.cs.washington.edu:8000/translate?request_str=fi...](http://kirin.cs.washington.edu:8000/translate?request_str=find%20%E2%80%9Cx%E2%80%9D%20and%20run%20it)

Also looks like it isn’t forwarding http to https? Eitherway great work! This
was a lot of fun to play with.

------
roknovosel
I've also been experimenting[1] in the natural language <-> code world and the
two publications based on Tellina have been really helpful. I know how hard it
is to get sensible results when mixing natural language and code, and even
though Tellina is a bit rough around the edges it is an awesome effort!

[1] [https://codesnippetsearch.net](https://codesnippetsearch.net)

------
darepublic
Interesting idea but when I try submitting commands to translate it doesn't
seem to work? It simply refreshes the page but my question disappears

~~~
callmekit
Looks like it's down currently
[https://github.com/TellinaTool/tellina/issues/9](https://github.com/TellinaTool/tellina/issues/9)

------
dang
If curious see also

2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17844670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17844670)

------
robinduckett
Didn't work for my query, "rename files to their name and file size"

------
teutat3s
Wow. Impressive work

------
tclancy
That one guy in Germany has some shame issues.

